# Weird problem with snow on the screen



## axo409 (Jan 11, 2013)

*HELP!! Weird problem with snow on the screen!!!*

OK, I have a LG-50PA6500 and I get bars of snow that quickly flash on the screen like a strobe light, crackles the speakers and it only shows up every 2-6 power ups, and only when the LG BP620 Blu-ray player is plugged into HDMI3. I took the Blu-ray player back and exchanged it but it didn't help. Here's the weird part...I changed the cable and it didn't show up for 3 days so I thought it was the cable, but when I put the "bad" cable back in but changed it to HDMI2 it didn't show up for 3 days? and it doesn't show up on the PC with the PC in HDMI3? I need a GURU because this has my stumped. I just want to make sure it's not the TV so I can return it before the 30 days are up.

Also is their a way to post video?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## axo409 (Jan 11, 2013)

Heres a video of the screen in action

20130103 184420 - YouTube


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi axo409.


Bad caps or cold solder joints.


----------



## axo409 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well if it was bad caps wouldn't it happen on all HDMI ports? and with solder wouldn't it happen when I wiggle the HDMI cable near the port. It's getting weirder. The last few BR players I bought were open box buys. This last one was brand new and since I got it, it hasn't happened since. But when I went to plug in the USB hard drive in the front USB port, It popped the snow on the screen real quick. The drive worked fine but as soon as I touched the plug to the port it popped the snow. Does anyone know if LG had a bad batch of BP620's that went out? is there a tool I can get to plug into the HDMI ports to know for sure that its not solder or caps?

EDIT
I also think it's weird that I never see it on anything other than the BR player menu.


----------

